# ZR Team 7.0 (2019) in Schwarz heute im Adventskalender für 600 €



## Kenzinger (15. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, heute gibt es bei Bike-Discount das Radon ZR Team 7.0 im Adventskalender noch einmal um 50 € reduziert.

Das gilt aber nur für die Schwarzr Version aus dem Jahrgang 2019. Der Preis liegt ohne Versand somit bei knapp unter 600 €.

Meine Frau, mehrer Nachbarn und ich sind mit diesem Rad sehr zufrieden, haben aber vor ein paar Monaten noch fast 700 € gezahlt.


----------

